# daily top 3



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

now i know im gonna get some push back on this from those that dont care about the quality of this forum but here's my opinion anyway.yesterday someone posted pic's of their newly setup shop,a beautiful shop many complimented including myself.i also made the comment that it should be moved to his workshop pic's.today it's still their and has a dt3 award for something that is clearly not a finished project made from wood.i guess if you count the cabinets it qualifies?.so this tends to confirm my belief that getting a dt3 is pretty much worthless.ive heard from others that getting one is triggered by the amount of views not quality of the project,and ive seen many that i felt didn't deserve that title,including some of my own.this kind of stuff really degrades the forum IMHO!. id love to hear others opinions as well.
ps-i just saw he did move it to his workshop so i dont blame him,it's more of an admin problem.


----------



## Tooch (Apr 6, 2013)

I believe there is an algorithm set up based on number of fuse, and more importantly the number of times it's been "favorited". Because of that, I too have had some smaller projects get a DT3 that probably didn't deserve it, while other more in-depth projects like tables and chairs were omitted.

the other issue regarding daily top threes is that it is a 24-hour time slot from the time that you posted the original project. This does not necessarily make it a "daily" top 3 but just a simple recognition based on the number of impressions you made in 24 hours. The total number of DT3s could, therefore, exceed "3", making the honor less honorable.

All that being said, I'm not too upset by it.


----------



## ArtMann (Mar 1, 2016)

Yes sir, those are some awesome clamp racks in that photo. There must have been a tremendous amount of skill and design savvy involved with that project.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

It's all good.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

I dismissed the concept of any sort of algorithm long ago. Take Brian's recent post for his jewelry box. It's deserving of its Daily Top 3, but it carries only one favorite and a relatively small number of views.

Beautiful piece, but the numbers don't add up. I personally believe the award is handed out by someone based on their assessment of the work.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I dismissed the concept of any sort of algorithm long ago. Take Brian s recent post for his jewelry box. It s deserving of its Daily Top 3, but it carries only one favorite and a relatively small number of views.
> 
> Beautiful piece, but the numbers don t add up. I personally believe the award is handed out by someone based on their assessment of the work.
> 
> - Rich


that's what i would hope but ive seen projects so simple and basic that i thought why the hell is this getting a dt3.some of my own-lol. it's like the shop pic's which arnt a project yet got a dt3.the op re posted in his workshop pic's but why didn't the moderator remove it.ive seen that happen before.


----------



## cvalley (Jul 28, 2011)

I somewhat agree I posted this project I spent eight months building. Complete design and construction and didn't receive the Daily Top 3. I was taken aback so severely that I avoided the site for over two years.

https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/190202

So I'm uncertain what the criteria might be. Unless it was posted to late in the day for consideration.
I've posted projects that had almost no pre project planning and only one day to construct and received the Daily Top 3.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> I somewhat agree I posted this project I spent eight months building. Complete design and construction and didn t receive the Daily Top 3. I was taken aback so severely that I avoided the site for over two years.
> 
> - cvalley


That's a DT3 in my book. Beautiful work. I suggest we grant cvalley an honorary DT3. Who's with me?

Something I was also thinking is that the traffic on this site has dropped. Perhaps DT3s were more difficult to get in 2015. I honestly have no idea, just speculating.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I somewhat agree I posted this project I spent eight months building. Complete design and construction and didn t receive the Daily Top 3. I was taken aback so severely that I avoided the site for over two years.
> 
> https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/190202
> 
> ...


yeah theirs my point that should have had a dt3 without a doubt,but why.id like to see the ones that did that day and compare.ive seen guys that take a plain board,call it a serving tray and get dt3.the only award here that i think really has any meaning is the editors choice award,those are far and few.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi Pottz. I know what you mean. I don't know the formula for a DT3 but it seems like it is by the number of views. I get one on almost everything I post and it is embarrassing when a much better project does not make it that day. I look at the editor's choice or most discussed as a measure of greatness any more.

I do see people posting things in the wrong category and think ,oh well. I got to see it no matter where it is!! At one time some guys were getting a lot of flak for posting corian and other plastics in their work instead of wood. I think again, oh well, they made it on a woodworking machine. I just love to see what everyone is doing.

cheers, Jim


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

i just went and looked at cvalleys other projects and he does gorgeous work and many of his best stuff has no dt3,but a simple cat shelter he made did.i would regard his work as some of the best here.please dont leave for 2 years again we need you.ya know jim it also seems that the guys that have been here the longest or post the most get more awards.just my observation,not based on any kind of statistics.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

While we're at it, here's another question. How can they award a DT3 in the morning? But they do. What if three more impressive projects are posted later in the day?


----------



## cvalley (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks for the honorary DT3. I've made many projects and not even posted them. I'm going to make a medieval Round table for the Dining room. Out of solid Red Oak like the entertainment center with carvings. maybe I'll document it.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> While we re at it, here s another question. How can they award a DT3 in the morning? But they do. What if three more impressive projects are posted later in the day?
> 
> - Rich


thats a good question,maybe the 24hr period starts when it's posted ?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Per the Creator of the Top 3:



> Hi Peter, yes it s possible.
> 
> The top 15 and top 3 lists are refreshed every hour and take projects posted in the last 24 hours into account giving everybody equal chance of getting to the Top list. If it was calculated only once per day on a given hour all projects posted shortly before the deadline would never had a chance to make it to the list.
> 
> ...


Here's the Release Announcement.

https://www.lumberjocks.com/msojka/blog/26471


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

The subject of the "Daily top 3" has come up before. We had been told that it's a weighted calculation
Favorites, Comments, and Views. Favorites have a bigger impact than comments, and comments a bigger impact than views. It's a 24-hour rolling thing like others have mentioned, so it's how you stack up against all projects in the 24 hours starting when your project was posted. There are far more DT3 items this way than if it were just one person picking their 3 favorite projects every day. For better or worse, it's more a reflection on the site-wide interest in your project, than the quality of it.

That said, it's just a little badge on the project on the website, I guess I never got too hung up on it and I've had about half of mine get DT3.

*Edit*: Sniped by Smitty lol


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

If you think of LJ as a social media site targeted toward woodworkers, it starts to make more sense. Facebook groups default to sort by "Top Posts"-those generating the most activity in the recent past. The daily Top 3 isn't really any different.

When anyone in the world pulls up the LJ homepage, the Daily Top 3 & 15 gives them a snapshot of the most popular new projects submitted over the previous 24 hour period. "Popular" as determined by the weighted calculation Mosquito mentions. As the time changes, so does the time frame. Looking at the homepage two hours later has changed the 24 hour period, so the list of eligible projects has also changed. The way it works allows for flexibility of time zones, schedules and location so woodworkers the world over all have a chance to participate on equal footing.

In the end, it's a simple recognition of what projects are being favorited, viewed and discussed at any given time. No more, no less. It is not a placement system for who's the best, like competing for a gold, silver or bronze medal. Nor is it a rating system or indicator the level of craftsmanship of a project, just what is being talked about by the community.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

The forum interest in the value of DT3 award label is amusing to me. 
First: I build projects my family needs, and my friends commission; not to get an award. The only people that matter are the customers, which means I sort of don't care about public opinion that gains any project an award? But I know many others desire and need affirmation that they build cool stuff; and consider the DT3 a badge of honor. So I sympathize with your concerns. 

So how to fairly measure projects for DT3 award? Not sure it's possible. 

TBH - Was shocked when a project I posted on a simple jig that gets published in magazines every 3-5 years was DT3 in couple of hours after posting. 

That fascinated me enough to waste some time figuring out the popularity scoring system. 
Based on observation and some crude post-it note statistical analysis, this is what I surmised:

- The DT3 is an instant award. 
If at anytime the project popularity score is in top 3, it gets the award label. So projects can move in or out of top 3 on main page top 10 list, but still earn/keep a DT3 award label on project page.

- There are more the THREE DT3 awards given each day. 
The DT3 summary page shows any project that achieved a DT3 in 24 hours after posting. There are typically 5-6 per day, due ability to get instant award. The web site has 15-60 minute lag for updating the summary pages, depending on number of users online.

- The scoring system is based on 3 criteria, listed in diminishing order of importance:
: Favorites
: Comments
: Views

- Each of the above measures is weighted towards overall popularity score that creates DT3 award.
The weighting factors are adjusted based on total number of project(s) viewed in the last time period for entire website. Appears the average weighting factors might even be a rolling average? 
I.E. If there are not many projects posted for one day, it is easier to get DT3, or have 6-7 DT3 projects for the 24 hour period.

I had some trouble ciphering actual scoring weights using old data, due ability for project to be more/less popular than other projects during 24 hour measured period. Which forced to me spend a couple days collecting live data as projects were posted, and membership 'voted' on different projects. My SWAG approximation of weighting factor came out like this: 
(1) Favorite = (3-5) comments = (40-80) views. 
Examples for days I measured:
If 5 people favorite a project, it can add same 'score' as 250-400 views. 
If 9 comment posts are made to project, it is same 'score' as adding 150-350 views.
So, If project has no favorites, and few comments; it needs to have very high viewing numbers to DT3.

Notes:
: User posting comments to their own project do not appear to count towards score. 
: Favorite weighting will go down if post is added to someone's favorite list, and then removed before 24 hours has passed. Hence, a project can be pushed into DT3 status on slow day with few favorites very quickly, but drop down the list if favorite is removed during the 24 hour measurement period. But, it doesn't lose the DT3 status award.

If getting the DT3 is important to you:

1) Watch the project activity before you post.
Projects are posted most often on or near weekend, so posting in middle of week increases your chances due less competition. And even if the exising project count is small, if you see some highly skilled projects that are always most popular (toys, cars/truck models, exotic work benches, shop jigs, large figured slab wood, chess boards, carvings, novelty shaped bandsaw boxes, solid hardwood furniture, etc); might want to wait before posting your less complicated (but still nice) cutting board or plywood cabinet.

2) Having a fan club that watches your work and saves your project as favorite or makes comments helps tremendously in raising your score. 
I post updates on my projects in Weather thread occasionally, and when I make a project post they are expecting; the score is always higher. If I surprise them with a project, and don't mention it all; not as many regular readers look for it and make a comment within the 1st 24 hours to help my project score. There are many other ongoing threads on planes, saws, restorations, etc; as well as personal blogs; where sharing updates in those threads does same thing, I.E. creates an expecting audience.

3) If you think a project is not getting proper credit, save as a favorite and comment. It is highest score you can give anyone.

4) If you think a top 10 project is overrated, don't open the project post until 24 hours has passed to avoid adding to the score. Cruel? Maybe, it's your choice how you vote.

5) If you see project that is not a project, flag is as spam. Yes, it is sort of rude to call it spam. But it is best and quickest way to notify admin that improper thread has been posted.

Last but not least:
I post this information to help folks understand how present system works, not to help you get awards.
Really despise folks who intentionally try to inflate ratings. Like the Youtuber that makes posts on all the woodworking forums to increase viewership, with zero actual forum participation. But that is different topic.

Bottomline: I agree with others above, you can not put to much faith into the DT3 daily popularity award. No matter how it is measured, there will never be perfectly balanced and fair to all.

#IAMAKLUTZ, posting my opinion, and some crude data I collected which could easily be wrong tomorrow or yesterday.

Thanks for reading all the way to the very end…................................................


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

well for me i think my curiosity has been satisfied as to how that award is given,like the cap'n i really dont care about getting them im more embarrassed when i do and dont feel deserving of it.thanks to smitty and mosquito for digging up this info.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Sometimes the algorithm is frighteningly perceptive:
https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/39545


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Sometimes the algorithm is frighteningly perceptive:
> https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/39545
> 
> - ChuckV


amazing isn't it how little it takes too fascinate a lumber jock,so guys don't waste time making queen anne high boys when a wedge will get you stardom-LMAO!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

> - Grumpy


So true! I am embarrassed that my coffee filter box got a top 3, given what I see around here. That algorithm needs a mathematician's review.


----------



## MLWilson (Jun 28, 2015)

I'm doing a little reviewing, now.

331 views; 0 Favorites; 9 Comments. DT3 Clearly, it's not about Favorites or Views.

533 Views; 1 Favorite; 12Views. DT3

836 V; 3 F; 18 C. DT3

So far, I'm learning nothing of rhyme nor reason to it all.

595 V; 1 F; 10 C. DT3. (Something really, really ridiculous. The joy I got from the delight it gave the commenters was all I needed. That's all I ever need. To be esteemed by my peers, with their words. But, I flatter myownbadself with the term "peers.")

Let's go back a few pages.

656 V; 0 F; 16 C. DT3. (This one, I thought, should've had a million Vs and a bajillion Fs.)

955 V; 0 F; 11 C. DT3. Why, oh, WHY, I remember wondering. Right in the story, I said, out loud, that I'd copied someone else's work, and, that I was just "practicing." That nothing extraordinary was aimed, or even, hinted at. Nonetheless, it bagged a DT3. I just had to laugh. This convinced me that numbers are just being pulled out of a hat, with the whole DT3 thing.

*What is it? *

(There he is, again.)

https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/407532

Yeah. There's more.

645 V; 0 F; 6 (six) C. DT3 on a piece that was pretty much a failure and a flop.

And, much more. I could go on. I won't. Except for this:

1480 V; 1 F; 15 C. Another that I thought deserved a million and a bajillion, etc. One of my most impressive Things, ever, IMHO. Yet, the numbers don't jibe with the DT3. And, in point of fact, the number of Vs, Fs, and Cs don't mean that much to me. Again, it's the reaction I get from my Beloved Buddies. That means the world to me. I read every word.

And, you know what? Periodically, when I'm feeling a little mistreated and unloved, in general, I go back and remind myowncreepyself that someone out there appreciates what I do. Even when it's some piece wherein I was clearly, and admittedly, just goofing off. I don't do this stuff for DT3s. I do it because my Beloved Buddies seem to enjoy it.

I'm very candid with you people. You've seen me through a lot of stages in woodworking, and, moreso, in life itsownstickyself.

Case in point: My Mojo went missing, as you recall, for some period. A miserable time, for me, it was. A most distressing time. Here's one comment (name omitted) from that piece. It was a "practice piece," that merely meant to tell a story - an excruciatingly long story, that required some fortitude in even my own reading of it. It garnered 1044 Views; 0 Favorites; and, all of 14 Comments. This Comment, among others made me better:

"Hi Mark,

I like it too! Reminds me of something from a Dr. Seuss book, or a Disney animated movie (I seem to recall a fountain in Aladdin). It is a happy bit of frivolity whose sole purpose (after serving as your learning process of course) is to create smiles by sparking the imagination. It served it's purpose - it made me smile.

Thank you."

This, and only this - NOT DT3s - is why I keep coming around, poisoning your tender minds with my piffle.

To sum up: I'm pretty sure that the whole "algorithm", or (in human terms, "means whereby a thing is arrived at") can be likened to the way the GPS navigators work. For instance: The thing'll tell me to go straight for 1.4 miles, them tell me to go another 700 feet, straight ahead, then, go another 2.3 miles, straight ahead. Then, 15 feet before the intended turn, it'll tell me when, and where, to turn. Also, it'll tell me to turn left on the road I'm already on, meaning, I guess, to get in the left turn lane on the road I'm on, then, it tells me the NEXT turn, into a road that's not there. What is there, is a tree. So, we've come full-circle. All before I've made this turn, without ever telling me to make THIS turn.

In short,

*Too late for that.*

The spacemen are taking over. They're making dopes of every one of us. The Fates, or, the Furies, or, mebbees, just the computer programmers are trying to have a little fun at our expense. The joke's on them, though. We're above it. When a DT3 shows up on a piece of trash - especially your own piece of trash - just laugh it off.

True story: A long time ago, when I was driving truck all over the country, I would need to ask directions from a local in a town I'd never been in.

"How do I get to the Yada Yada factory to deliver this load?"

"You go half-way through town…" (I've never been in your town before milady. How do I know when I'm half-way through it?) "and, when you get to the building on the right that used to be the Piggly Wiggly…," (HUH?) "count seven lights and turn left…" (Traffic lights? Street lights? Porch lights?) "then, go about fourteen miles straight down…" (so, it's underground? And, what's bigger, milady? Fourteen miles, or nine inches?) and, when you see an old Dodge parked in the weeds, you're almost there. You can't miss it." (Now, I've been dared to miss it.)

Every word of it is true, to the best of my recollection. Not a word is made up. How does this relate? It's clear as mud, so to speak.

To wit: Artificial Intelligence (AI, the Big-Brains call it - the Wave of the Future - the be-all and end-all in human progress), is nothing more than a bunch of self-important, over-educated, sorely-lacking-in-wisdom people, who truly can't find their own arses with both hands, telling the computers what to think, and then patting themownbadselves on the back about their accomplishments in the field of making "computers think" for themowninhumanselves. When, in reality, the computers are merely exhibiting the truth that's been stated since the Dawn of the Cyberage. "Garbage in/ Garbage out. God help us all, when the brain fart of all brain farts is let loose among us, using the same system of navigation - Self-Driving Cars and Trucks.

When the spacemen get here (actually, reveal themselves, by walking up to me and asking me to tell them where they can find the smartest, ablest among our planet's inhabitants - the "Humans" - I'm gonna say. "Never heard of heard of 'em. Let me introduce you to dogs. They're happy. They're innocent. They're dumb as a box of doorknobs. But, you'll ALWAYS know where you stand with them. They don't play head games. They'll never poison your mind against others you've never met, and never will meet."

Enjoy the moment. Make up up some new naughty words, when it gets the better of you. And, most of all, treasure the ones you hold dear. Especially the dogs.

I, honestly, didn't mean to write so many words. I didn't mean to respond, to this, at all.

Thank you. And, I humbly apologize.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Good post pottz. Where as I take everything in that is mentioned I still don't understand completely. I too have gotten dt3 awards and don't think it was deserving. 
I do understand that in some instances the custom built, hand carved built in bookcase is way more deserving than the bowl that was made but sometimes the viewers are not looking at these complicated projects. They just view projects that are similar to their skills and builds.
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Good post pottz. Where as I take everything in that is mentioned I still don t understand completely. I too have gotten dt3 awards and don t think it was deserving.
> I do understand that in some instances the custom built, hand carved built in bookcase is way more deserving than the bowl that was made but sometimes the viewers are not looking at these complicated projects. They just view projects that are similar to their skills and builds.
> Just my 2 cents.
> 
> - doubleDD


yeah the award has really nothing to do with the quality or amount of work or effort that went into it so to me it's pretty much meaningless. the comments i get from you guys is what matters to me.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

I don't pay much attention to the top 3. Almost all of the projects posted by the members here are great. There's something inspiring for every category from turning to shop jigs.


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

*yeah the award has really nothing to do with the quality or amount of work or effort that went into it so to me it s pretty much meaningless. the comments i get from you guys is what matters to me.*

- pottz
[/QUOTE]

Come on everyone gets a little smile when they see their project in the Top 3. 
Even my comments


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> *yeah the award has really nothing to do with the quality or amount of work or effort that went into it so to me it s pretty much meaningless. the comments i get from you guys is what matters to me.*
> 
> - pottz
> 
> ...


i did when i actually meant something,and i love your comments.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

I had to laugh when Mickey Rat made the T3. Seriously? There's a ton of stuff on here better than that mouse. Crazy algorithms.


----------



## anthm27 (May 12, 2015)

Daily top 3 is a bit of fun, 
I personally love getting daily top 3.(*when I get DT3 Cheryl and I always Cheer out loud at the top of our voices*) its fun)

Lets face it, the more buddies you have here the more they will look at your project and comment. The more comments you get the higher the likelihood of daily top 3.

Now, how do you get buddies?


> Through participation and input and being a nice guy.(its the same in real life)
> So whats wrong with that


??? Absolutely nothing.

Participate, post, comment , get buddies, post project, get daily top 3 , have a laugh.
All good in my books.
Kind Regard
Anthony

*EDIT: *Oh, dark lightening, I just hope Mickey Rat doesn't get into coffee filter box.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

> Daily top 3 is a bit of fun,
> I personally love getting daily top 3.(*when I get DT3 Cheryl and I always Cheer out loud at the top of our voices*) its fun)
> 
> Lets face it, the more buddies you have here the more they will look at your project and comment. The more comments you get the higher the likelihood of daily top 3.
> ...


LOL, you funny! All I need is sawdust in the coffee!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Daily top 3 is a bit of fun,
> I personally love getting daily top 3.(*when I get DT3 Cheryl and I always Cheer out loud at the top of our voices*) its fun)
> 
> Lets face it, the more buddies you have here the more they will look at your project and comment. The more comments you get the higher the likelihood of daily top 3.
> ...


hey anth nobody told me i had to be *nice*!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

hey ya know the best thing about this thread,there hasn't been any fights or name calling…...so far-lol.


----------



## anthm27 (May 12, 2015)

> hey anth nobody told me i had to be *nice*!
> 
> - pottz


Yes, but your projects are better than mine, I have to be nice to get comments.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> hey anth nobody told me i had to be *nice*!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> ...


your supposed to say you are nice-lol.dont cut yourself short my friend,many wish they had as much ability as you.and thanks you.


----------



## anthm27 (May 12, 2015)

Cheers Pottzy . thank you.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

After making a few DT3's in the past- my suggestion make it out of ALDER


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> hey anth nobody told me i had to be *nice*!
> 
> - pottz


What about Cricket?


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

A few of my projects have garnered the dt3 award. I don't have a clue as to why. I'm just happy somebody likes them. Actually, the comments from you guys are more important to me.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> hey anth nobody told me i had to be *nice*!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> ...


ha ha well she did ask nice if i would.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> A few of my projects have garnered the dt3 award. I don t have a clue as to why. I m just happy somebody likes them. Actually, the comments from you guys are more important to me.
> 
> - Gene Howe


+1


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

I guess if you look at the DT3 being awarded for interest instead of quality, it fits. The Editors Choice are the ones I like for quality! They are impressive and had a lot of design and work put into them.

cheers, Jim


----------



## anthm27 (May 12, 2015)

> I guess if you look at the DT3 being awarded for interest instead of quality, it fits. The Editors Choice are the ones I like for quality! They are impressive and had a lot of design and work put into them.
> 
> cheers, Jim
> 
> - Jim Jakosh


Yes the editors choice is where the real quality workmanship is. Unfortunately I,ve never made it there.
Are they hand chosen or like the daily top 3 an algorithm???


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I guess if you look at the DT3 being awarded for interest instead of quality, it fits. The Editors Choice are the ones I like for quality! They are impressive and had a lot of design and work put into them.
> 
> cheers, Jim
> 
> ...


good question because they are far and few,thats what would get me juiced up anthn,yoww.


----------



## anthm27 (May 12, 2015)

Yes indeed, I,d say those are hand picked by upper management. Whoever upper management is.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Yes indeed, I,d say those are hand picked by upper management. Whoever upper management is.
> 
> - anthm27


yeah whoooooo!!!!!ive never heard who,hey does anyone know!!!!


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Probably the Electoral College. Oh, wait, this was supposed to be posted in the starting a fight thread.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Who's this person that added most of us as a buddy but only been on for a couple of days?


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

...and THAT'S when the fight started! LOL


----------



## anthm27 (May 12, 2015)

> Who s this person that added most of us as a buddy but only been on for a couple of days?
> 
> - corelz125


I emailed Boss Cricket to bin that guy, hes gone.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Who s this person that added most of us as a buddy but only been on for a couple of days?
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> ...


damn anth i need all the friends i can get.i mean only crazies buddy me….......right?


----------



## anthm27 (May 12, 2015)

Haha, I,m tipping you've got some sane ones in your buddies list. Maybe they are the ones that don,t know you very well.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

hey guys did you see i just got another dt3,im so happy i think ill throw a party-wooo hooo!


----------



## Snipes (Apr 3, 2012)

Daily top 3 is very complicated..


----------



## anthm27 (May 12, 2015)

Yes I did see that, But very very well deserved. My love Cheryl sweating that we get DT3 today on ours, You might here the cheering in California if ours gets over the line.

*EDIT* seems I picked a tough day to get a DT3 competing with you Pottz


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Same face just add some straw on top.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

You got a long list of crazies than pottz.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> Same face just add some straw on top.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can the straw be "nappy"?


----------



## anthm27 (May 12, 2015)

BOOM BOOM.
Its Party time here in Hong Kong POTTZ, 
A daily Top 3 awarded right beside you friend.
How tops , sweet rewards to stand along side you with a DT3.

Seeee, its Fun

Regards
Anth


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

The nappy Wil fit well. Anth did I help get you up there with pottz?


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

Wow a Top 3 for the " I really don't care bout dat stuff guy", heck I even put ya on my Buddies List after being so in awe!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Wow a Top 3 for the " I really don t care bout dat stuff guy", heck I even put ya on my Buddies List after being so in awe!
> 
> - Andre


it's the comments from you guys that i really care about,i swear i dont care andre-lol.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Has anyone ever got a *DT2* or even a* DT1*? I always get the *DTs*...

Only alternatives I've seen were some *SADT* (Scarce As Duck's Teeth… Ouch!) "*Editor's Choice*"... 
Fortunately I've snagged one and got that warm fuzzy you get from a pee in your wet suit!

The 21-09-2019 managed to bag 7 x *DT3*s… even with my pathetic maths and online calculator, the sums just don't add up. 
I don't think it's a *statistic* but rather someone (maybe a lurking LJ fairy/gremlin) handing out recognition to projects worthy of commendation…

To me it only gets up my craw if a DT3 is awarded to a submission that contains sideways pictures. 
Don't know whether there are any such offending DT3 recipients as I refuse to waste my time viewing posts with such inconsiderate sideways pictures… and immediately leave if one (sideways picture) is snuck in amongst the other pictures in the post.

I think we should consider it as a gold star that Miss Pasternak used to dish out at school,


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> I think we should consider it as a gold star that Miss Pasternak used to dish out at school,
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Whenever I see a redhead, my mind goes back to this video. At around 1:55 you hear "this is your redheads, strippers and anyone named Tiffany…"


----------



## anthm27 (May 12, 2015)

> Has anyone ever got a *DT2* or even a* DT1*? I always get the *DTs*...
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


You are a funny Man LBD, good humor.
I notice you've been rather quiet of late. 
Hows things??


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

duckie if i get miss pasternak to give you a gold star will that make you feel better?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> Whenever I see a redhead, my mind goes back to this video.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So your missus is a *7×8* (at around 3:30 in the video)?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> duckie if i get miss pasternak to give you a gold star will that make you feel better?
> 
> - pottz


Not if it's taken sideways… that would make it a straight line.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> ..... I notice you've been rather quiet of late….
> - anthm27


Been spending far to much time here at LJ in the past and neglecting my drinking… things had to change… however, now back here on doctors orders!

Doctors are only good for curing VD… and making one feel bad even when your vino happy!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> ..... I notice you ve been rather quiet of late….
> - anthm27
> 
> Been spending far to much time here at LJ in the past and neglecting my drinking… things had to change… however, now back here on doctors orders!
> ...


ill drink to that,next rounds on the duck!


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> So your missus is a *7×8* (at around 3:30 in the video)?
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Yeah, 5 to 7 crazy. Even my wife thought the video was pretty much right on the money, especially the redheads.


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

> Yes indeed, I,d say those are hand picked by upper management. Whoever upper management is.
> 
> - anthm27


They (editor's choice) are picked by your community manager. [grin]


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Yes indeed, I,d say those are hand picked by upper management. Whoever upper management is.
> 
> - anthm27
> 
> ...





> Yes indeed, I,d say those are hand picked by upper management. Whoever upper management is.
> 
> - anthm27
> 
> ...


thank you cricket.


----------



## anthm27 (May 12, 2015)

Hay , I got a reply from the boss. Thats almost as good as DT3.
Upper management do exist.

Thanks Cricket, cheers for the response.

Kind Regards
Anthm


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> Hay , I got a reply from the boss. Thats almost as good as DT3.
> Upper management do exist.
> 
> Thanks Cricket, cheers for the response.
> ...


There you go *antman*... in the words of *cricket*... a *googly* followed by the proverbial *bouncer* with a finishing * LBW*!


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Well…I'll wait until after Midnight, before I post this little project….









And we'll see how it turns out. A few years ago, I did get one Editor's Choice Award….for a Rocking Chair….and normally, I don't do chairs…..









Just tried one out…


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Will see how it goes…posted in Projects….Poplar Storage Box.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Will see how it goes…posted in Projects….Poplar Storage Box.
> 
> - bandit571


Some of your best work, Bandit. Way to go.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Will see how it goes…posted in Projects….Poplar Storage Box.
> 
> - bandit571


i just looked at it no dt3 yet but thats because you didn't get a lot of comments in a certain amount of time.over 2000 views though.i posted a screen door and it's only had 377 views but i had enough comments that it got a dt3 after about 2 hours.the whole thing just doesn't make much sense too me bandit.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

> Will see how it goes…posted in Projects….Poplar Storage Box.
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> ...


Don't forget to look at the number of people that have made the project a favorite. That has highest weighting. If 3 people favorite Bandit's box, I predict it will jump into DT3 almost immediately? Might need 4 due limited number of comments so far. HaHa


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Will see how it goes…posted in Projects….Poplar Storage Box.
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> ...


i just faved it do so too and lets test that theory.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

I did this testing on a couple of projects awhile back. On a slow day, One favorite was able to push a #5 project into 2nd place. Removing the favorite and it dropped to 3rd an hour later. 
LOL
PS - The site updates the forum statistic on a fixed schedule. I will take up to an hour for any changes to be seen in main page list.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I did this testing on a couple of projects awhile back. On a slow day, One favorite was able to push a #5 project into 2nd place. Removing the favorite and it dropped to 3rd an hour later.
> LOL
> PS - The site updates the forum statistic on a fixed schedule. I will take up to an hour for any changes to be seen in main page list.
> 
> - CaptainKlutz


well we gave him fav's but no dt3,not yet anyway.i think too much time has gone by since he posted.mine got it after about 2 hours because enough people commented quickly i think.hell i dont know how their crazy algorithm works.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Well, 20 hours after posting..now has a DT3….


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Well, 20 hours after posting..now has a DT3….
> 
> - bandit571


bandit if you can figure out how this works let us know.maybe the fav's like the cap'n said worked?


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Over 3100 views, too? 9 comments, and those 3 favs….got to be a math equation in there, some where?


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

If I post, I'm not looking for an award. I'm just putting it out there to generate interest in what I do in order to make contacts with people with similar interests. I build large scale model trains and some trucks.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> If I post, I m not looking for an award. I m just putting it out there to generate interest in what I do in order to make contacts with people with similar interests. I build large scale model trains and some trucks.
> 
> - MrRon


same here ron but many do, but sadly weve pretty much found that it's all about numbers and nothing to do with the quality of the project.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

> it's all about numbers and nothing to do with the quality of the project.
> 
> - pottz


Yep - that's right - but that can be used productively. If I see a project that I would like to help make it to DT3 I'll make a comment and favorite. I often am at a loss for anything useful or witty so I just give a simple compliment. As noted above on a slow day just a few favorites are enough to reach DT3.

And yes a DT3 is not a measure of project quality. It is more of an indicator of interest within the LJ community.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> it s all about numbers and nothing to do with the quality of the project.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> ...


yep if you want dt3's make lost of friends that support you.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

yep if you want dt3 s make lost of friends that support you.

- pottz
[/QUOTE]

Haha guess I'll never make dt3 I don't make lots of friends.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> yep if you want dt3 s make lost of friends that support you.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> ...


hey no sad face,im your friend.now post a project and we'll get you a dt3 for your birthday-ok.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

> yep if you want dt3 s make lost of friends that support you.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> ...


Looks like someone figured out the algorithm! lol


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Is there a section for masonry work? Setting stone has been taking up my time lately. Haven't had much time to woodwork which is much better on the back.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> Haha guess I ll never make dt3 I don t make lots of friends.
> - corelz125
> 
> hey no sad face,im your friend.now post a project and we ll get you a dt3 for your birthday-ok.
> - pottz


Mine's










in April,










if you guys start now,










we *WILL* reach the quota by then.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> it s all about numbers and nothing to do with the quality of the project.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> ...


+1

While posting there were 9 of top 15 ten projects posted- Take time and reflect the previous 10 posts do they contribute to woodworking and people who want to make it to the top? 
*Kudos "sras"* best of success on posting your project and I appreciate you posting comments for it is people like you who helped me make it to the "Top" and "Editors Choice"


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks D_W!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> ..... Setting stone has been taking up my time lately.
> - corelz125


*Setting stone* I don't know about, however, if you are interested in *getting stoned*,









come to downtown Churchill!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> it s all about numbers and nothing to do with the quality of the project.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> ...


i agree even though it's not about the quality it still shows how much people appreciate and care about what you do,and thats a good feeling.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Not for me LBD that stuff makes you lazy.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> Not for me LBD that stuff makes you lazy.
> - corelz125


I was always lazy… I just needed a justification!


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns (Aug 22, 2019)

> Not for me LBD that stuff makes you lazy.
> 
> - corelz125


Not a good thing to be around fast spinning finger removers. Although, in earlier days I puffed my share.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> Not a good thing to be around fast spinning finger removers. Although, in earlier days I puffed my share.
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


*w'w'b'b'j*, after my first accident they all called me *Lefty*... I'm now working on the name of *Stumpy* because after my second accident, I have no hand in it!


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

anthm27 I agree with your post comments. I say keep posting and let it be. I enjoy this site!


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Lbd after that you'll be the new 6 million dollar man?


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Not a good thing to be around fast spinning finger removers. Although, in earlier days I puffed my share.
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> *w w b b j*, after my first accident they all called me *Lefty*... I m now working on the name of *Stumpy* because after my second accident, I have no hand in it!
> ...


ive told you duckie no woodworking and weed together a duck with one wing soon becomes dinner!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> ..... a duck with one wing soon becomes dinner!
> 
> - pottz


And I thought they said *come to dinner*... didn't register the inclusion of *be* in front of it!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> ..... a duck with one wing soon becomes dinner!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> ...


no duck you will be dinner and let me tell ya i ive love duck,with a nice cabernat wine reduction.hey admit it,your mouth is watering.hey call it canabebalism ,you know it sounds good-lol.
also i like smoked duck.just not….smoked-lol.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

This duck is well marinated in red wine.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> This duck is well marinated in red wine.
> 
> - corelz125


oh yaeh,dont you think i dont know it-lmao!
but hey,aint nothing wrong with a well marinated duck-lol.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Hmmm, even the spammers liked the Poplar Box….


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Makes me wonder if a spammer posted a project - would it make DT3?
Hmmm…..


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Makes me wonder if a spammer posted a project - would it make DT3?
> Hmmm…..
> 
> - DS


yeah because all the comments would trigger it.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

> Makes me wonder if a spammer posted a project - would it make DT3?
> Hmmm…..
> 
> - DS
> ...


lol. So true! Wouldn't that be a hoot!?
yeah because all the comments would trigger it.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

I've seen DT3's that were awesome. I've seen some with scarcely a comment, no favs, and it was ok. I think almost for certain if you post a safety device, or something that will increase you chances of clean breathing in the shop you will get one. So it seems there are some triggers, nobody admits to having the scorecard though??

I'd always figured there was a formula, if there isn't who picks? Probably best to ask them.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I ve seen DT3 s that were awesome. I ve seen some with scarcely a comment, no favs, and it was ok. I think almost for certain if you post a safety device, or something that will increase you chances of clean breathing in the shop you will get one. So it seems there are some triggers, nobody admits to having the scorecard though??
> 
> I d always figured there was a formula, if there isn t who picks? Probably best to ask them.
> 
> - therealSteveN


not sure either i think dt3's are a programed response,the editors choice though is chosen by cricket so if ya want of those better not piss her off, so ill probably never get one-LOL.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Pottz you dont piss off many people on here.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Pottz you dont piss off many people on here.
> 
> - corelz125


ha, i thought you knew me corelz-lol.no apologies though!!!to those i have….........well get over it!


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Your nowhere close to an instigator as papa dan was


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Your nowhere close to an instigator as papa dan was
> 
> - corelz125





> Your nowhere close to an instigator as papa dan was
> 
> - corelz125


aweee, all hail and bow in respect to papa dan,may he long live…...somewhere i guess?
ya know he just wasn't understood by most,but i got him!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Soly Hhit *pottzy*... this post must be worth a *DT6000*... *DT3 x 2,000* (views at time of print).

You should close this post or your blow LJ out of the water… and a duck on dry land is not to be messed with!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

of all lj's i should have known,a duck in the hand is worth two ducks in the bush!!!!


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

The duck might be on dry land but that duck isnt dry.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> The duck might be on dry land but that duck isnt dry.
> 
> - corelz125


ha ha we know him too well my friend.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> The duck might be on dry land but that duck isnt dry.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> ...


*Boys and Girls*, in the words of *Sheldon Cooper*,


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> The duck might be on dry land but that duck isnt dry.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> ...


bazinga indeed my friend.you always make my day my buddy-lmao!


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

May need to go and buy a new one of these…









This one is long gone…


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> May need to go and buy a new one of these…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If it's alcohol… there is no such thing as *long gone* only *much gone*!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> May need to go and buy a new one of these…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i bow to the master-lol.


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

> May need to go and buy a new one of these…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought I would try some of that nectar from the land of the Irish, usually stick to Me Jamison's if Irish or some Glenlivet in Scotch! Well at least I have some brush cleaner now:]
Back on to Forum topic, did give that Poplar Box a Favorite and see it is in the top 3 ?


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> May need to go and buy a new one of these…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

